# Easiest to learn?



## CryoScales (Dec 22, 2009)

What would be, in your opinion. The easiest to learn 3D modelling application?

I decided to take up a new hobby to plug a shit ton of time into. I mean writing fanfics of guys blowing heads to pieces is fun and all, but I need something else to do. I decided to download Blender, and learning it has been extremely time consuming.

So in your opinion, based on personal experience. What would be the easiest to learn 3D modelling application. Based on UI, hotkeys etc.


----------



## Aden (Dec 22, 2009)

Noooot Blender (even though it's what I learned on).

C4D has a pretty shallow curve, and so does Maya to an extent. Never used the other major ones enough to give thoughts on those.


----------



## Krallis (Dec 22, 2009)

Autodesk Softimage XSI Modtool


Its a mouthful but its awesome, and free.
Like a more intuitive and free version of 3ds max


----------



## Rushnerd (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, theres something I haven't done in about a decade. I used Strata3D back then to do everything, think it's still around.

Bryce is a popular one, I think it has free versions. Blender is probably your best bet. I remember it having quite a learning curve though.


----------



## Aden (Dec 22, 2009)

Rushnerd said:


> Bryce is a popular one, I think it has free versions.



No no no no no

no no


----------



## Rushnerd (Dec 22, 2009)

Is it that outdated? I didn't check.


----------



## Toaster (Dec 22, 2009)

Blender

Go hard, and you'll learn more. As long as you don't give up.


----------



## Aden (Dec 22, 2009)

Rushnerd said:


> Is it that outdated? I didn't check.



It shifted into "outdated" a decade ago, bro


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 22, 2009)

what about anim8or   (not been lazy that how you write down the programs name) you can get it at http://www.anim8or.com/ its free but i dont know how it stacks up   [FONT=&quot]agents [/FONT]the other programs. *


----------



## Krallis (Dec 22, 2009)

Like ive said before xsi is damn good its pretty much a professional modelling suite that retails at about Â£2000 but mod tool is FREE AND IS EXACTLY THE SAME AS RETAIL COPIES.

It comes withassive help guides that you can call up if you get stuck and its about a million times easier to use than Max or Maya.


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 23, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Blender
> 
> Go hard, and you'll learn more. As long as you don't give up.



The problem I found with Blender is that the interface is extremely immersive. However the majority of it, I really have no reason to use. Or even know how to use. Which causes me to get confused quite a bit of the time. I'd rather start out on a simpler 3D modelling program and then later, after learning the basics, switch to something more advanced like Max or Blender.


----------



## Aden (Dec 23, 2009)

If you have any "how do I do this?" questions about Blender, feel free to ask


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> If you have any "how do I do this?" questions about Blender, feel free to ask



Well my biggest one being what would be the best way to actually get started on the learning curve? Since the only things I know how to do in Blender, or really any 3d modelling application is how to move the camera around, how to move objects and how to resize them. But usually when I try to do something more complicated like extruding, somehow it fucks up. So does anyone have any good video tutorials that they learned off of?


----------



## kingboomy (Dec 23, 2009)

autodesk maya 3d studio max!

It has a few instructional videos included that come up when you open the program.


----------



## Aden (Dec 23, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Well my biggest one being what would be the best way to actually get started on the learning curve? Since the only things I know how to do in Blender, or really any 3d modelling application is how to move the camera around, how to move objects and how to resize them. But usually when I try to do something more complicated like extruding, somehow it fucks up. So does anyone have any good video tutorials that they learned off of?



Couldn't say for video tutorials, but the Blender manual is a great resource.


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> Couldn't say for video tutorials, but the Blender manual is a great resource.



I am not one for learning via a text based tutorial for a visual program. I learned the basics of the Hammer level editor via a video tutorial within a few days only because it was very well plotted out.


----------



## Krallis (Dec 23, 2009)

There are some video for XSi

http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/pc/index?siteID=123112&id=13572891

That page has a 1.72 GB file full of XSI training videos called the artists guide to xsi.


----------

